# Home security: fake TV flicker light?



## OceanView (Jul 2, 2008)

I've pondered this home security question for a long time but I don't have a good solution. To give your home that "someone is home" look, you can leave the lights on and leave a radio or TV on. 

I was wondering if there is a product that would mimic the varying flickering glow of a TV set, without actually having the TV on. Today's big screen TV's use a lot of electricity, plus some types, like plasma, wear out the phosphors the more you use them, so I'm wondering if there might be a more energy efficient option. Something that will show that flickering glow around the edges of the closed curtains/blinds, or up against the ceiling if someone were looking up at a second story window with open curtains.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 2, 2008)

That's a really great idea. I've never seen such a thing, but I would buy several if they were in the form of a glorified nightlight. Would only need something with a couple LED's (or a nice RGB one) which played a scripted sequence every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Beaky (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw an article in some local (swedish) newspaper or magazine not long ago about just such a product! I don't have a link, but I did get the impression that the guy who created them was in the US.


----------



## dfred (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't know if this is what you saw, but here's a product exactly as conceived above... US$39.99.

http://www.faketv.com/

They have a good domain name, as I simply typed "fake tv" into Google and up it popped.


----------



## OceanView (Jul 2, 2008)

The closest I've come is something like this Japanese gadget. Projects a varying patch of light up on the wall or ceiling. Not sure how well it mimics the flickering of a TV, though. And it's only battery powered.

There's also this plug-in night light. Not sure if it's bright enough, but it's interesting and doesn't rely on batteries.


----------



## Aussie Cheese (Jul 2, 2008)

use a novatac :nana:

on a more serious note, you can purchase fake flame incandescents, which mimic a candle. not too sure about the power usage, but behind a proper reflector it could do the trick although the colour would be off.


----------



## gollum (Jul 2, 2008)

you could buy a real TV like the 5" B&W camping version from K mart for $29
then you'd have sound and actual TV .....oh and a back up for powercuts


----------



## OceanView (Jul 2, 2008)

dfred said:


> Don't know if this is what you saw, but here's a product exactly as conceived above...


Holy cow! My holy grail! :rock:


----------



## RyanA (Jul 2, 2008)

dfred said:


> Don't know if this is what you saw, but here's a product exactly as conceived above... US$39.99.
> 
> http://www.faketv.com/
> 
> They have a good domain name, as I simply typed "fake tv" into Google and up it popped.



The thing that cracks me up is it says "simulates a real HDTV television"

I'm sure it works for both sdtv and hdtv. It just seems odd that they're marketing to a group of people concerned about burglaries. Why would they want a burglar to think you have a Nice TV? Wouldn't that entice them to steal? Keeping up with the Jonses (burglars) maybe?:thinking:


----------



## ken2400 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice idea thanks for sharing.

I bought a RGB night light from Big Lots. It was like $5. It was bright enough and might do the trick.

Good luck!


----------



## ken2400 (Jul 13, 2008)

What about this DIY project
http://www.instructables.com/id/Interactive-Ambient-Light/


----------



## Burgess (Jul 13, 2008)

Very interesting thread.


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## dekj (Oct 15, 2010)

dfred said:


> Don't know if this is what you saw, but here's a product exactly as conceived above... US$39.99.
> 
> http://www.faketv.com/
> 
> They have a good domain name, as I simply typed "fake tv" into Google and up it popped.


 

I see one of these gadgets in my future, what a great idea. !


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 15, 2010)

just turn on the radio up loud to a talk radio station.


----------



## EngrPaul (May 15, 2011)

I read that this device is best for a second story bedroom. If you live on one floor the perps can see it's not a real TV.

Anybody using one of these? Anybody open one up? :devil:


----------



## SCEMan (May 15, 2011)

EngrPaul said:


> I read that this device is best for a second story bedroom. If you live on one floor the perps can see it's not a real TV.
> Anybody using one of these? Anybody open one up? :devil:


 
I have one and have been using it in a 2nd story bedroom. Works great and looks like our daughter is still at home watching TV at night.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 16, 2011)

Just read the reviews on Amazon and a few other sites. Very, very cool!


----------



## techXdirect (Jun 9, 2011)

EngrPaul said:


> I read that this device is best for a second story bedroom. If you live on one floor the perps can see it's not a real TV.
> 
> Anybody using one of these? Anybody open one up? :devil:


 
Hi everyone!

This discussion popped up in my google alerts, and I thought I might be able to add some useful info for you. (and yes "disclaimer", I've been selling the faketv for about 3 years now).

The gadget is about 3" tall, 3"wide, and 2-3/4" deep, it plugs in (no battery) and draws about 3 watts.

You do not need to put it in a 2nd story window! On the 1st floor, you DO need to give it something to illuminate such as closed mini-blinds. The point is really to place it somewhere where a burglar can't just look in and see it is a fake.

You can run it on "manual" where it is always on, otherwise it has a built-in photoeye.
the "auto" mode can be set to turn on automatically at dusk and run for either 4 hours or 7 hours.

I have also had a lot of people who own motorhomes say this is a great device because of it's low energy draw on the motorhome battery, and they can run the device on 12v by removing the 120v adapter.



Have a super day!!!
-Jason


----------



## Illum (Jun 9, 2011)

Find a "flickering LED Candle" insert from any department store, mod the battery bay to eat from a low voltage power supply, rip the amber LED out, use it to bias the base of a darlington transistor and wire whatever LED load to the collector pin of that transistor.


----------



## JohnR66 (Jun 9, 2011)

It is really a good idea. Something very easy to implement on a microcontroller chip. Likely has some white LEDs and RGB LEDs to mimic changing luminance and chroma values of a TV screen. With reduction with police patrols and the economy, I'm surprised how people don't even keep a light on. Using this device along with a timer and some security lighting would give your home that occupied look and the crooks will move on.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 10, 2011)

How about a strobe light on a timer?


----------

